# Where to buy fun boxes online



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

first of all look at this thread 
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/8474-where-can-you-buy-rails-boxes.html

and i would highly recommend making your own box unless you want to drop $100s on a pre made one 
if you want i could help you make one 

but heres a site where you can buy them 
StraightLine Rails | Snowboarding Rails


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

It's cheaper and more efficient to make your own. Then you get to choose your own materials and dimensions :]


----------

